# Is there a trick for getting a goat to keep its tail up in the show ring???



## chloes (Feb 14, 2014)

Exactly what it says: Is there a trick to getting a goat to keep his tail up when in the show ring? They just look a lot better.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep, rubbing alcohol works.  I've never tried it but I've seen it work.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

So crossroads have you ever considered making a thread with all your little secrets lol you have a bunch of tricks under your sleeve 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Haha, nope.  I hadn't.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well.....hint hint 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Lol. I'll think about it.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Do you put it on the skin, base of the tail??


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah, the underside of the tail.


----------



## chloes (Feb 14, 2014)

ooo thanks!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Interesting.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

I don't know any way to state this without sounding like an attack, but I've got to comment. 



Why would you recommend doing that, you are causing an irritation so they keep their tail up off of it. That's almost as bad as putting ginger on a horses anus to make them keep their tail up...not very professional.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

CritterCarnival said:


> I don't know any way to state this without sounding like an attack, but I've got to comment.
> 
> Why would you recommend doing that, you are causing an irritation so they keep their tail up off of it. That's almost as bad as putting ginger on a horses anus to make them keep their tail up...not very professional.


There has been so many debates about things like this. I always try and keep a open mind about things.....on this I'm not seeing a issue. So it feels funny and keeps their tail up? I have seen and heard of way worse things. IMO as long as it's not causing harm to a animal I don't think it's unprofessional at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> There has been so many debates about things like this. I always try and keep a open mind about things.....on this I'm not seeing a issue. So it feels funny and keeps their tail up? I have seen and heard of way worse things. IMO as long as it's not causing harm to a animal I don't think it's unprofessional at all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I agree, it's only for a few mins in the show ring. IMO it can't be any worse than using rubbing alcohol before a shot.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Ive never done it for that purpose but rubbing alcohol pretty much dissipates like right now.


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

My FFA teacher told us to put Vic's vapor rub on the tail, it didn't work for me,but it worked for a friend. Also if never tried it, but I seen people spray cool on tauls


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't know if you've ever felt alcohol on your skin Kat, but it certainly isn't uncomfortable (unless of course you put it on a cut). It just feels cool. The cold kind of cool.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> I don't know if you've ever felt alcohol on your skin Kat, but it certainly isn't uncomfortable (unless of course you put it on a cut). It just feels cool. The cold kind of cool.


My grandma used to rub it on my mom and her brother and sister when they have a fever. Some people still do that to this day. 
My husband has been on calls for very sick people.....especially during clue season and one day he was telling my mom and I about how some of the people would smell like rubbing alcohol and my mom told us what her mom would do. She's late 50's and she's still kicking with no health issues.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

I'll only comment this last time on this subject, then we'll just have to agree to disagree. I understand everybody has the right to their own opinions.

The underside of the tail is normal body skin, yes. But the first time they put their tail down, the alcohol contacts their anus and vulva (on a doe). That is NOT normal body skin, it is very sensitive soft tissue, and alcohol there stings. :worried:

Everybody has their own opinions about things like this, I've just seen too much of it in the horse show world and would hate to see it carry over into the goat show world.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

But the point is to keep the tail up, so it wouldn't touch the vulva or anus. Plus, it dries instantly, so even if they do put their tail down, there wouldn't be anything there to irritate the sensitive skin. Plus, the goats don't usually pin their tails down, anyways. I understand where you are coming from, and I know people use many harsh things in the horse world, but this is nothing like that, and will cause no harm/pain.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

My favorite way to get my goats' tails up is to give them cookies. 

But besides that I'm with Kat. If my goat is happier and more comfortable with her tail down, I'll let her keep her tail down. If her tail is normally up when she's not in the ring, I'll look for a reason why. Is she depressed? Nervous? Not feeling well? If she has a problem, I personally don't want to disguise it. And if she just likes to keep her tail down, well who am I to argue?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

We show dairy goats and I've never known it to be a fault for a goat's tail to be down...


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

It's not a fault, it just makes the goat look a little nicer


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I'll remember that! Thanks! My kids are showing goats in 4-H in a couple of weeks


----------

